# New member



## Caravanboy (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello, this is our first post on here and are hoping for some information please. 
We are looking (my husband and myself) to find somewhere to rent for a couple of weeks in early March to look around the Loule area or central/eastern area of the Algarve where would like to retire to. We would then rent for a few months in our chosen area while looking to buy a villa or house. I will have no doubt endless questions to ask so may I say thank you in advance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We're not in the area you need so can't help you but let me the first to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Caravanboy (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you very much. We are so excited to be moving to Portugal.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Caravanboy, ditto on TM's welcome. Considering you are looking in the Loule/Algarve area/region you might want to reach out to other Portuguese expat forums, some of which are more Algarve focused. They are easily found by good old Google search.


----------



## Caravanboy (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for that. As you can tell knew to all this stuff!


----------

